# Looking to place desert tortoises (SoCal)



## Little Texas (Sep 27, 2011)

I know this is not exactly where I should be posting this but I am specifically looking for people with desert tortoise experience. 

I have a friend who is looking to find a new home for two male desert tortoises and I am trying to find the best home possible for them. 

We are located in the Antelope Valley which is about an hour out of LA and they must be picked up here. I hate to seem so picky but you must show proof that you have obtained a permit to keep desert tortoises and also please send a picture of your back yard or where they would be allowed to roam. 

I would also like to know a little information about you if you don't mind. 

If you have an interest in adopting both, not just one, please send me an email at [email protected]

Thanks so much.


----------



## ascott (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't have luck adopting them both out, you can contact your local CTTC group....our group here is awesome 

My son attends a school named The Lewis Center and on their property they run what is called "Tortoise Terrace", they are on the web.. the CTTC here is part in the management of the terrace....the CTTC's do great things, especially for the CDTs.

I think that if you post a PIC of each that would also help someone to fall in love with them 

oh yeah...you may also want to give a little more info on the torts....age, size etc so someone can tell if they can accomodate them both, are they housed together now????? two males likely will need individual spaces...you know, a little more info....


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi...did your friend ever find a new home for the two guys?


----------



## Little Texas (Oct 7, 2011)

I have not. Like I said they are actually from a friend of mine. They have two males and one female and they are somewhat tired of having them mate and having little hatchlings to find homes for. I think I would honestly get joy out of it but I guess they are not fond of it after numerous years. Right now they have nine eggs that are in the proccess of hatching. Anyways, they are perfectly fine with continuing to give them a home until they/I find the right home for them. And they do give them a good home. The female has a large amount of sentimental value to to them.I believe having something to do with their honeymoon, otherwise my mother would take the female and that would solve their mating issue. However they would prefer to rehome the males. There is no rush though.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

oh okay, cool...

question? they don't house the female with any of the males do they? if yes, they can separate them and that will "eventually" stop the issue....LOL


----------



## Little Texas (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol, well obviously the female has some contact with the males. They have free rain of the yard with multiple housing spots available. When the temperature is nice I have always seen them out roaming around together. I'm not sure why they don't like having baby torts. They are the most adorable of all. I'm thinking about taking two from them after they hatch.  Just not sure where to put them yet.


----------



## Candy (Oct 7, 2011)

Little Texas said:


> I know this is not exactly where I should be posting this but I am specifically looking for people with desert tortoise experience.
> 
> I have a friend who is looking to find a new home for two male desert tortoises and I am trying to find the best home possible for them.
> 
> ...



I really was hoping that when I read this it would say "Female."  Do not feel bad about being picky at all. You want the best possible home for them and that's that!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have heard that some species of Tortoise can store the sperm and produce fertile eggs years after mating. 

I hope they are not in for a surprize the next few years.


----------



## Candy (Oct 7, 2011)

Little Texas said:


> Lol, well obviously the female has some contact with the males. They have free rain of the yard with multiple housing spots available. When the temperature is nice I have always seen them out roaming around together. I'm not sure why they don't like having baby torts. They are the most adorable of all. I'm thinking about taking two from them after they hatch.  Just not sure where to put them yet.



I just read that they have a female. If they would like to give her a good home mine is available. I am not looking to have babies though. I do have a question.....Do they just let the female lay the eggs and they hatch from a natural state or do they incubate them? Let me know about the female as I give Fernando a beautiful place to live and he's spoiled rotten.  Oh and by the way...about the babies...I talked with the CTTC not too long ago and she said that they are discouraging breeding of CDT's due to the large amount that is given to them to find new homes for. Oh yeah, I live in alhambra, CA.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to say something 

There are so many Desert Tortoise available for adoption...it is really not only illegal to breed them (which includes housing males and females in the same space) but it is just wrong. 

These are a protected species....they are in such decline and preservation of their wild habitat is so important along with conservation of the species in the wild. 

Laws are put into place for alot of reasons...people allow them to come together in a captive environment which promotes breeding which promotes hatchlings that will never have an opportunity to be part of the wild population ....while they then later end up needing to be rescued or adopted because people don't want to care for them any longer...terrible. I can understand the desire to have these awesome tortoise...but with so many sitting in adoption agencies and sitting in animal shelters...it is completely selfish for people to continue to knowingly breed them...they will never belong to a private party....they belong to the state....therefore when you host one you must adhere to their guidelines....or if enough deviation happens their plight will only increase which will in turn seal their fate to fall into extinction....some will laugh and say that is silly, however, all those same people have to do is pull up current day lists, pages and pages long, of too many extinct animals....

I apologize if I have offended anyone, but I found in necessary after reading more of this thread to say what I have.


----------



## Little Texas (Oct 8, 2011)

Candy said:


> Little Texas said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, well obviously the female has some contact with the males. They have free rain of the yard with multiple housing spots available. When the temperature is nice I have always seen them out roaming around together. I'm not sure why they don't like having baby torts. They are the most adorable of all. I'm thinking about taking two from them after they hatch.  Just not sure where to put them yet.
> ...



They are not looking to rehome the female otherwise my mother would be taking her.


----------

